# East Bay Friday



## Snaggletoothfrecklefish (Jul 11, 2016)

Someone want to meet up and fish east bay Friday? Will be fishing from mid morning til dark. As of now I have room for one more person.


----------



## Eastxhunter (Jan 14, 2014)

Wish I would have seen this.


----------

